# Dragjet repro orange magnatraction running chassis!



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

:thumbsup: I just thought that only the rich and fortunate few should have one of these rare prototype chassis,so I cast them myself!It isnt made of delrin like the original,but it is tough,runs good and looks dead on!These are being produced by me as we speak!
Chris
Dragjet Resins.


----------



## rodstrguy (Feb 14, 2002)

Chris,
That looks awesome, coustom colored chassis... but how did you do the rivets???


----------



## JPRcustoms (Aug 24, 2004)

As usual, another phenomenal job Chris!!


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

That's so cool. I've never seen anyone do chassis cast before. Looks like you mounted the electricals very nicely. Will you be selling these in a rainbow of colors or is this a one shot deal? Would this stand up to regular racing with the occassional wall shot and floor drop?


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

Wow!
This is truely a first for me seeing that chassis. You are no doubt a master craftsman. 
Let's see now--you make your own wheels, tires bodies..and now chassis!
You don't need anybody else--you got your own assembly line!  
Unbelieveable, Mr D.
Positively one of the best things I've seen on the board.















Cheers!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

WOW... this is awesome!! 

Dragula, could you email me ([email protected]) and I wanna ask you about resin stuff. I would appreciate it.

Thanks,
Wes


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Chris,
How does one get some of these?  :thumbsup: rr


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Chris,

WOW! Are these going to be for sale?

Dave


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

These are going to be for sale,a little pricey,but not as pricey as a real orange chassis<they go for over 1000.00 dollars!>mine will be around 45.00 ready to go.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Remember,the best way to get ahold of me is by phone,im darn near always here! Ask for Chris at 859-356-1566
Thanks


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Thats a hell of an original project, Chris! Had a good time shootin the bull with ya on the phone last week. Hope ya got my order. Cant wait to "hit the dirt" in my Monte Carlos. Thats some fine craftsmanship on those chassis.
Circle Track DAC


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I placed one of these repro's on e-bay,I hope it does well.
Chris


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

placed a bid to get the ball rolling hopes it topps a 100 for ya what did you use for rivets by the way great work


----------



## SCJ (Jul 15, 1999)

Dragula

That thing looks Damn close to my origionals......I would like to see one of these in person, are you going to be at any of the slot shows this fall?

What about other chassis and/or other colors?

--------------------------
www.SlotCarJohnnies.com


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

I will be at all the usual shows Johnny.
Chris


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

If anyone wants to inquire about these chassis or my resin bodies,give me a call or e-mail me.My home # is 859-356-1566 ask for Christian.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Dragula, 

what is your email address? 

Wes


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

[email protected]


----------



## luke the duke (Apr 26, 2004)

the one i won of ebay came today. dam is it sweet, great work .now to install the poly mags and the mean green arm.


----------



## Dragula (Jun 27, 2003)

Thanks Luke,I will be at the Toledo slot show with probably 10 or 15 of these ready to sell!Thanks again!
Dragjet Resins.


----------

